# Equivalent win'design ?



## edw (9 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, 
J'ai switché il y a peut de temps et bien que je commence a me retrouver correctement dans mes applis, il m'en manque encore quelques-unes.

Je cherche actuellement un logiciel qui pourrait faire la même chose que win'design (création de modèle logique & Modèle conceptuel de donnée etc..) Je n'y connais absolument rien mais comme je suis en BTS IG j'ai des cours de mysql. Le logiciel sert à créer des bases de données graphiquement.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2006)

'lut

Des infos à tout hasard : La logithèque d'un switcheur...

Ensuite, tu n'as pas posté dans le bon forum alors je te déplace


----------



## edw (9 Janvier 2006)

Pardon si je me suis trompé de forum, sinon j'ai déja regardé dans le post que tu me donnes et je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé mon bonheur.


----------

